# Looking for Christian expats in Chumphon



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

I am looking to hook up with Christian expats and other expats living in or traveling to Chumphon who would like to get together socially.


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

Try Meetup.com. I do know that a Christian group meets in Phuket. Possibly you could start your own Meetup.


----------

